# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/29/07 - "The Game"

## camera_man1231

The Game
Non-Lucid Dream
12/29/07

All right, this was a very short dream, but it didnt skip around that much so thats a good start for me.

The dream started off with me in some unfamiliar building with my bro and some friends.  We got a call from my other friend Scott, who had said for us to go to this address and meet him and a ton of people as well.  So we hopped in the car and started driving to the location. Is this it guys?  I said to my bro.  He nodded and we started to drive in to the parking lot.  I had seen three people from school that I really didnt like playing hacky sack out front so I said, Lets try to avoid those people, go to the back parking lot.  So as we pulled in to the back, we had seen at least 20 people that were all from different nations of the world.  I walked up to a man who was representing Africa in the game and he had brought a hell of a lot of soda for some reason. I picked up a strange can of soda and said, What is this soda here?  He replied, Oh, that is called M.I.C.  It is my favorite.  I smiled at him and gestured if I could take one.  He said I could and I started to drink the one I picked up when all of a sudden, my friend Nick walked up to me and said, Those a pretty good huh?

I havent seen him in waking life for quite some time now and I was actually quite surprised.  Hell yah man!  Thats like the best soda Ive ever had.  So, are you going to be in the game?  He shook his head.  We heard an announcement saying that we should all report to our teams.  I said bye to him and went off.  This game was pretty much like the matrix.  You become someone that you want to be and you look exactly like him in the game.  You were paired with three people that had to have the same theme as you.  I was Neo and I was paired with Trinity and Morpheus.  The setting was a very broken down city filled with deadlythings.  What we had to do was to get a bomb to the objective point in a certain amount of time, sort of like assault in Halo.

I remember this being the only skip.  My team was in a house, and oh yeah we start out with AR5s, so we saw the team of Police, which was my bro, Scott, and some other dude.  I started shooting at them through a fence all of them were hit and killed.  The bomb was then given to us.  We saw everybody just standing there.  We then realized that we only had ten seconds left before the bomb exploded in our hands.  So Trinity and me flew over there with the bomb.  Everyone chanted, Ten, nine, eight, seven, six, five, four, three, two Trinity was there; it was a gas station, so on the last second I threw the bomb over to her as I fell to the ground.  We did itthe explosion killed everyone, including us.  I then said, Alright, we got itwe wonyou all died from the explosion so we win the game.  As we started to celebrate, my parents woke me up.

The ending was really weird, I know.  I thought I would have woken up from the explosion.

----------


## james-25:22pm

wow, that sounds awesome. what did MIC taste like, I wonder...and what MIC stands for....

----------


## camera_man1231

I don't know if you've had this drink, but it's called Guarana.  It's a Brazilian drink, and that's pretty much what MIC tasted like.

Also, i have know idea what MIC stands for, but all i know is i want more more of it.

----------


## ~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//.

Nothing better than the Matrix themed dreams, gotta love the action. Your dream sounded really fun though, except for the dying part x.x It would be nice to be able to drive to a local place to plug in with all your friends.

----------


## camera_man1231

> It would be nice to be able to drive to a local place to plug in with all your friends.



Hell yeah man, that would be the best thing ever.

Oh and by the way, this drink tastes exactly like what M.I.C's tastes like...

----------

